
Android Market update - dismantles 24-hour return policy to appease devs - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/11/android-market-update-streamlines-content-nukes-tabs-dismantle/
======
Andys
I think the main purpose of the return policy is to allow the user to see if
the applications even works at all on the user's own android handset. 15
minutes is ample for that.

~~~
Indyan
On my EDGE connection, 15 minutes is sometimes not sufficient to even download
the app.

------
usaar333
I wonder what effect this will have on paid downloads. Offerings may rise, but
I suspect demand will slightly drop for current ones.

I've always felt very comfortable making purchases from the Android store due
to the gracious refund policy. Now there is a small fear of buying a crappy
application and being interrupted before testing it out. An hour may have been
a better compromise.

~~~
jamesaguilar
When the price of an app is a dollar, it doesn't seem like there's a whole lot
of risk. If the game sucks, ah well, you're only out a dollar. For more
expensive apps it's possible there will be some more risk, but I find that I
typically don't know the true value of an expensive app until I have been
using it for some time.

I think it would have been interesting if they had made the refund available
(1 hour * ceil(price in dollars)) from the time of purchase, but realistically
I think the simple solution is sufficient.

~~~
zitterbewegung
Implementing 1 hour * ceil(price in dollars) would be much harder since you
would have to have a time value for each app. I imagine this might be a
nightmare or at least a nontrivial thing to do.

~~~
jamesaguilar
Tracking one additional dependent attribute per app and checking it during the
refund flow would be non-trivial? I can't see why.

------
gcb
it should be open for the developer just like price.

I would feel more inclined to but an app with oneweek trial instead of the 15
min. Specially if its a keyboard one.

~~~
StavrosK
I agree about it being up to the developer to decide, and but most apps are $2
or so. If this change results in better apps because the devs make more money,
I'm all for it, even if I lose $2 on some purchase at some point.

